# 1,630 after work tonight



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

I have never seen anything like that. What a haul!


----------



## Wendy (Oct 6, 2008)

nice........... i've only found one tiny one so far. When I have extras I slice them up and dehydrate them.


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

very nice craig,ill be keeping my eyes open around cherries fo sho


----------



## NorthWoodsHunter (Feb 21, 2011)

Holy damn


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Went back out tonight and picked another 380. I left a lot of smaller ones behind to keep growing.


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

craigrh13 said:


> Went back out tonight and picked another 380. I left a lot of smaller ones behind to keep growing.


Now your just being a crazy greedy ba$turd who likes 2 rub it in. Just kidding, & my wife said she wishes I was a real man like you. Haha


----------



## MrJosePetes (Feb 8, 2013)

Damn. That's awesome. Up north suckd right now. I wish I would've stayed home. Need rain and warm nights here. Northeast Mich. I'm tempted to run back home now lol


----------



## chemo13 (May 10, 2006)

Holy cow! A lot of shooting there! I only found one damn shroom on my place.


----------

